# METRA/Another mishap added to list of problems



## Superliner Diner (Oct 14, 2005)

From Chicago, IL _Tribune_, 10/13/05:



> Metra is investigating why an engineer pulled out of the LaSalle Street station 11 minutes early Sept. 30 with the train doors open, injuring a passenger who was trying to board the Rock Island line train, an agency spokeswoman said.


This story is here. Free registration required.

Comments:


Note that it was kept under the rug for 13 days before the press picked up on it.

11 minutes early? I could see maybe one or two minutes if the engineer's and conductor's watches were out of synch.

METRA seems to have its "star" engineers working on its Rock Island District.


----------

